# Pressensicherheit / Schutzzaun Bandanlage



## bennzi (22 Mai 2019)

Hallo.

Ich hab eine spezifische Frage zur Pressensicherheit und des dazugehörigen Schutzzauns um die Bandanlage. (Coilbetrieb)
Ausgangslage ist so, dass wenn ich den Schutzzaun öffne, die Bandanlage auf Störung geht und an die Presse meldet.
Die Presse kann somit nicht mehr gefahren werden. Auch nicht im Einricht / Tippbetrieb.

Die Überlegung in unserer Firma ist einen Helfer einzustellen um die Rüstzeiten zu optimieren.
Dh. ein MA rüstet die Presse mit dem Werkzeug und einer bestückt die Bandanlage mit dem Coil. Idealerweise natürlich zur selben Zeit...
Um das Werkzeug einzubauen muss die Presse verfahren werden können und das geht nicht solang der Zaun offen ist.

Wäre sowas überhaupt zulässig. Wie handelt ihr das in eurem Unternehmen?

Irgendwelche Lösungvorschlage wie und ob sowas überhaupt umsetzbar ist?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2019)

> einen Helfer einzustellen





> Rüstzeiten zu optimieren





> Idealerweise natürlich zur selben Zeit


Hört sich für mich als Nichtkenner eurer Anlage erst mal brandgefährlich an.

Wir bekommen immer wieder mal Anfragen, unsere 2 etagigen Palettieranlagen in 2 Sicherheitskreise
zu zerteilen, damit unten ein Helfer sauber machen kann, während ober eine Palette mit 1 to Gewicht
palettiert wird.
Bei uns ein definitives NO-GO. Einmal nicht aufgepasst, irgendwas kippt um, fällt runter => Unfall
Türe auf => Anlage steht, ohne wenn und aber.

Ich kenne eure Anlage ja nicht und kann das für dich nicht beurteilen ( Stichwort => Gefährdungsbeurteilung )


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2019)

Klar ist das zulässig ... Aber nur wenn dies die Gefährdungsbeurteilung ergibt.
Wenn du selber nicht in der Lage bist eine zu erstellen, dann hol dir einen qualifizierten Sicherheitsberater ins Haus.
Antworten sind bei so einem Thema ohne detailierte Kenntnisse der Anlage nicht möglich.

Was sagt der Pressenhersteller zu dem Thema?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (23 Mai 2019)

das klingt aber nach einer wesentlichen Veränderung und dementsprechend ein neues CE-Kennzeichen! Und ihr seid dann somit Hersteller. dies muss beachtet werden


----------



## bennzi (23 Mai 2019)

Türe auf, Anlage steht. Genau so ist es vom Hersteller vorgesehen. Der Sicherheitskreis der Zaunanlage wird an die Presse an die vorgegebenen Klemmen weitergeleitet und die Presse schaltet somit ab.
Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass es nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist... 

@stevenn
@blockmove
Das war auch mein Gedanke. Werde ersteinmal den Hersteller kontaktieren und dann sehen wir weiter. Werde euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten.

Vielen Dank Vorerst


----------

